
UN reports rich will save themselves in 'climate apartheid' while poor suffers - microwavecamera
https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/climate-change-rich-poor-un-report-1.5189662
======
vezycash
There's this apocalyptic movie where world leaders built giant submarines and
people paid a billion USD or Pounds per head to get in.

------
nanis
Ah, Malthus, what have you done?!

